# Got a new workbench.



## Jwest7788 (Feb 2, 2016)

Loving it.

SS top, 8' long. Propped up on 2x4 chunks so the beer fridge would fit within arms reach. 






Mid re-organization of the shop. It's tough moving some of these peices around solo. That air compressor is a cast iron joke to move alone. haha


Funny note, When I painted, I did so a measured distance from the ground. Now, I was careful to level the workbench, and see how un-level the floor in my shop/garage is. haha

JW


----------



## John Conroy (Feb 2, 2016)

I like it. Your shop looks great.


----------



## Alexander (Feb 2, 2016)

I wish we lived closer. I would have helped you move that air compressor. I was really struggling to remove and install the table on my milling machine this weekend by myself It really sucks moving heavy stuf by yourself. Nice work bench though.


----------



## sorrelcreek (Feb 2, 2016)

Really nice looking shop great job.should have given me a call for some help moving that compressor.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks guys, May take you all up on the offer of a helping hand in the coming weeks. I plan on buying a new compressor. Fingers crossed, haha.

JW


----------



## PeterT (Feb 3, 2016)

Nice bench & nice layout. Tell us about the countertop. Is it entirely metal or metal sheet is somehow laminated onto plywood substrate? Did you get the frame that way or had it welded up to suit your requirements? I've been thinking about something similar one day - replacing kind of a legacy homebrew junky table. Right now my bench grinder & vise are on it so it has mounting holes & blind nuts etc. I was visualizing a replaceable top just in case my needs changed.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Feb 3, 2016)

PeterT said:


> Nice bench & nice layout. Tell us about the countertop. Is it entirely metal or metal sheet is somehow laminated onto plywood substrate? Did you get the frame that way or had it welded up to suit your requirements? I've been thinking about something similar one day - replacing kind of a legacy homebrew junky table. Right now my bench grinder & vise are on it so it has mounting holes & blind nuts etc. I was visualizing a replaceable top just in case my needs changed.



It's a SS sheet, over a 3/4" (or so) plywood top.
It's all prefab actually, "shop new age . com "


I couldn't afford a solid steel top at the moment, so this seemed like a good alternative, the way it's constructed it should be easy to replace the plywood should the need arise, and can always upgrade it to solid steel later.

I saw a smaller 4' model of this bench but with a bamboo top at Costco actually. Seemed good in store, but wanted to research.
When I found that the actual manufacturer had an 8' with SS top I was a pretty quick convert, as I was planning on filling an 8' space anyways.


----------



## PeterT (Feb 3, 2016)

Where did you get those plastic bins & wall rack system?


----------



## Janger (Feb 3, 2016)

PeterT said:


> Where did you get those plastic bins & wall rack system?



ah ha! http://www.harborfreight.com/30-bin-wall-mount-parts-rack-69571.html 

If you zoom in you can see the box on the table at the back... But the USA is too far away for this...


----------



## Jwest7788 (Feb 4, 2016)

Janger said:


> ah ha! http://www.harborfreight.com/30-bin-wall-mount-parts-rack-69571.html
> 
> If you zoom in you can see the box on the table at the back... But the USA is too far away for this...


Nope, you hit the nail on the head. Picked it up at Harbour freight when I was there over the holidays! ($20, can't beat it)

JW


----------



## Johnwa (Feb 4, 2016)

That rack looks a lot like this one from PA
http://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/30-bin-wall-mounted-storage-rack/A-p8387714e

Beats your price lol, C$ too!


----------



## Jwest7788 (Feb 5, 2016)

Does indeed! May need to grab a couple more.


----------



## PeterT (Feb 5, 2016)

PA - on sale in KanuckBucks, gotta like that. Don't clean them out!


----------



## Janger (Feb 5, 2016)

The sale is for online purchases only, but the lady at the service desk gave it to me for the sale price anyway.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Feb 8, 2016)

Janger said:


> The sale is for online purchases only, but the lady at the service desk gave it to me for the sale price anyway.


Thats nice, I got shot down for the same thing. "Online Only" 

Dang.


----------



## Janger (Feb 8, 2016)

I paid and walked out into the parking lot before I figured out- why was it so much? Then I went back in. I think they relented because I was going to return it.


----------

